
Hand dryers vs. paper towels: the dirty fight for the right to dry your hands - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/25/hand-dryers-paper-towels-hygiene-dyson-airblade
======
chousuke
Personally, I dislike air driers enough that I'd often rather dry my hands on
my clothes than use one. There's something about the physical act of drying
your hands on cloth that the air blowing devices are missing.

I prefer the reusable cloth towel rolls over paper towels though; I wonder why
they're not basically everywhere.

~~~
kn0where
Because most people do a terrible job washing and so they’d cover the roller
towel in germs they didn’t actually clean off

~~~
Gibbon1
I watched a hippy at a shop slowly loose the battle for environmentally
responsible hand wiping. They replaced the brown paper towels with nice white
cotton towels which became filthy within a day or two. And then tried to
goad/shame people into washing their hands 'properly'

Also when I was a kid roller towels were common and totally disgusting 100% of
the time.

------
ohiovr
I just shake my hands for a bit and walk out of the restroom. Only takes about
three minutes to fully dry.

------
vbuwivbiu
jeans

